# Cold?



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a stinking cold, there's chicken pox, measels and swine flu floating about here.

Does anyone 'there' suffer from the common cold or is that unique to Britain/colder countries?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

biscuit said:


> I have a stinking cold, there's chicken pox, measels and swine flu floating about here.
> 
> Does anyone 'there' suffer from the common cold or is that unique to Britain/colder countries?




The common cold is found all over the world as is chicken pox, and yes Egyptians always have a cold lol .. once you live here you will understand the lol after my comment.
The native red Indian was decimated by chickenpox when Europeans took it to North America. Although the Egyptian official stand is that there is no HIV here and never will be because only expats have it lol. Diseases do not need a passport nor do they heed border controls.

Maiden


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The common cold is found all over the world as is chicken pox, and yes Egyptians always have a cold lol .. once you live here you will understand the lol after my comment.
> The native red Indian was decimated by chickenpox when Europeans took it to North America. Although the Egyptian official stand is that there is no HIV here and never will be because only expats have it lol. Diseases do not need a passport nor do they heed border controls.
> 
> Maiden



oooh I understand the comment  I would love to walk in your shoes but only for a day! Just for the experience.

Thats a bit of a blow about the colds, I would have expected to be healthier out there.

I did not know that about the indians but I'm not suprised that we had something to do with it. Got to have a finger in every pie.

Did you see a man was jailed in Scotland for deliberatley sleeping with women whilst infected with HIV. He was a geordie but the scottish dealt with him 'good and proper' I was impressed.


----------

